# Paphiopedilum niveum Khun Ken ?



## fibre (Sep 28, 2010)

This summer I got a Paph. niveum. If I look at my other niveums his leaves are rounder, more pale and more thin. I think it is from Thailand. The label says 'Klum Ken' or 'Khun Keu'. Does anyone know the meaning of this words?







.


----------



## nikv (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like Khun Yen to me.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2010)

nikv said:


> Looks like Khun Yen to me.


That's what I'd say too, sorry that's not really helping you.


----------



## fibre (Sep 28, 2010)

nikv said:


> Looks like Khun Yen to me.



May be.

What is 'Khun Yen'?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2010)

fibre said:


> What is 'Khun Yen'?



Translated: Mister Yen


----------



## fibre (Sep 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Translated: Mister Yen



 I hoped to get some info about its origin 
But "Mister Yen" dosn't help anything.


----------



## cliokchi (Sep 29, 2010)

*mister yen*

hi fibre,

mr yen or khun yen is an orchid grower /hybridizer from naknon chaisri ,
nakhom pathom province about 90 km to the west from Bangkok
can you send me a picture of the plant ?
khun yen specializes in select thai orchid species, brachypetalum and vanda and Catts .
if you want i can get his contact details
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

This forum rocks!


----------



## nikv (Sep 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> This forum rocks!


Yeah, I love how this forum comes together to solve a mystery! :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2010)

:clap::clap:cliokchi!


----------



## fibre (Sep 30, 2010)

nikv said:


> Yeah, I love how this forum comes together to solve a mystery! :rollhappy:



ME TOO !!!

:rollhappy: Thanks a lot, cliokchi!!! :rollhappy:

I will take a photo to post it here.

See you later ...


----------



## fibre (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a pic of the leaves:






and here a pic, side by side with two other P. niveum:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

AHa! European plant trading!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting.. The pattern of the niveum 'Khun Yen' leaves resembles concolor... My own niveum is close to fibre's plant at the top left.


----------

